# 3 bucks killed



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

This evening they all connected with some nice bucks. Grandpa shot a 6pt, Dad shot a 8pt, and Uncle shot a 9pt.... Pretty good evening of hunting if you ask me haha picture below is my uncles buck.... My dads buck is very similar, but his cell pictures would not load for some reason. I get to come home tomorrow from U Toledo to do some hunting. I hope they left some for me haha
Good luck hunting every1!
They said all bucks were on the move after does.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice! All in Hinckley? I'm in Brunswick if you need someone else to help thin them out... ;-)


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in Hinckley as well. Graduated from HHS.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

alot of deer in hinckley! I graduated from BHS in 2007


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

kprice said:


> alot of deer in hinckley! I graduated from BHS in 2007


Hmmm.... I might need to start knocking on some doors.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Deer! Glad you all had such great luck.


----------

